# Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März








*Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten​*Ein Kommentar (Blutdruck kurz vorm Platzen)


Wenn eine "Umwelt"ministerin meint, Angeln ohne hinreichenden wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund verbieten zu müssen (wir berichte(te)n: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=312210), ist es das eine...

Man kann, wie andere Organisationen wie auch z. B. NABU, BUND, PETA, DAFV etc. im Kern durchaus anglerfeindlich sein und die Meinung vertreten, Angler gehören wenn schon nicht abgeschafft, dann zumindest so stark reguliert, wie es nur geht.

Nicht, dass ich solche Meinungen teile - aber das muss man in einer Demokratie aushalten.

Wenn nun eine "Umwelt"ministerin aber auch noch daran geht, in ihrem missionarischen Eifer Soja-Salafisten, Tofu-Taliban und Körner-Gläubigen den Boden mittels Fleischverboten in ihrem Ministerium zu bereiten, dann hört langsam der Spaß auf.

Denn die Ministerin verbietet jetzt Fisch und Fleisch für Gäste ihres Ministeriums:
http://www.bild.de/bild-plus/politi...sch-50487358,view=conversionToLogin.bild.html

_"Dienstleister/Caterer, die Veranstaltungen des BMUB beliefern, (…) verwenden weder Fisch oder Fischprodukte noch Fleisch oder aus Fleisch hergestellte Produkte.“_

Diese Mail verschickte laut BILD der Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium, Jochen Flasbarth, ehemaliger NABU-Chef in Deutschland....

Und nicht nur das, er ist auch der, der in Bezug auf Angelverbote in FFH-Gebieten Druck macht, obwohl er bis heute noch keine vernünftige Begründung dafür vorlegen konnte..

----------------------------------------------​
Mir persönlich ist es VOLLKOMMEN WURSCHT (schönes  Wortspiel), wenn jemand keinen Fisch und Fleisch und keine Fleischprodukte essen will.

Soll er oder sie ihre jeweilige Familie damit malträtieren, wenn die sich das gefallen lassen..

Warum müssen diese Leute aber auch immer das von anderen nicht nur verlangen, sondern  das jetzt noch vorschreiben?

Eigentlich dachte man bisher, dass so etwas wie der "Veggieday" (ihr erinnert euch noch?) nur vom parlamentarischen Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND etc., der Verbotspartei der GRÜNEN, kommen kann...

Wenn nun auch die SPD mit in diesen körnertgetriebenen, Sojamonokulturenfördernden Verbotswahn verfällt, der von einem ehemaligen NABU-Chef, der zum Staatssekretär erhoben wurde, veröffentlicht wurde, dann will ich lieber gar nicht drüber nachdenken, wie nach einer Bundestagswahl, die SPD oder Grüne in eine Regierung spülen würde, da dann  das Angeln dann leiden müsste (wie wohl GRÜNE und SPD fluchen würden, würde man Daimler Chef Zetsche zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium machen?).......

Wenn sich die Politik wie hier mit der SPD-Ministerin Hendricks an die Vielzahl an ernährungsbewussten Mischköstlern heranwagt mit solchen Verboten, ist es besser nicht drüber nachzudenken, was angesichts der deutlich geringeren Zahl der Angler und auch der anglerfeindlichen Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei da zusätzlich noch alles an Angelverboten kommen wird.

Wehret solchen Anfängen!!!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## boardsurfer (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Ach bitte.. Ich bin ja grundsätzlich deiner Meinung bezogen auf die Angelverbote und den anderen Quatsch, aber unterlasse doch bitte diese verqueren und postfaktischen Aussagen wie "sojamonokulturenfördernder Verbotswahn". Die Fleischindustrie ist sojamonokulturenfördernd und nichts Anderes. Und unser Fleisch-/ fischkonsum muss auch überdacht werden und ist pro Kopf deutlich zu hoch. Aber genau das ist doch der Grund, warum man das Angeln nicht einschränken sollte! Wenn man den Konsum von Fisch und Fleisch reduzieren und damit Massentierhaltung etc. eindämmen will, dann ist die Jagd und das Angeln eine sinnvolle Alternative. Zumindest, wenn man, wie oben genannte Verbände, sich als Tier- und Naturschützer deklariert, und nicht wie PETA als Tierrechtler fernab der (auch ethischen) Realität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Was ist Fleisch und Tofu gemeinsam:
Sojamonokulturen als Grundlage..

Seitan etc. lass ich noch  ganz aussen vor, ebenso die ganzen Zusatzstoffe, die man zur fleischlos/veganen Ernährung braucht und dass das alles ohne Tiernutzung nur noch mit Kunstdünger funktionieren würde..

Das Thema ist aber auch ZUALLERERST die Verbotskultur der Ministerin und was uns als Angler alles noch weiter drohen kann, wenn man Minister/innen mit einer solchen Verbotsgrundhaltung hat, die schon im Angelbereich verbietenderweise tätig ist (Fehmarnbelt etc.) und als Staatssekretär ehemalige NABU-Lobbyisten wie den Ex-Nabu-Chef Flasbarth hat.


----------



## necropolis (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Das ist schon grotesk, dass solche labile Personen derartig wichtige Posten besetzen.
Aber wir leben nun Mal in einer verrückt gewordenen Welt..


----------



## jigga1986 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

SPD verbieten wäre besser 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boardsurfer (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was ist Fleisch und Tofu gemeinsam:
> Sojamonokulturen als Grundlage..
> 
> Seitan etc. lass ich noch  ganz aussen vor, ebenso die ganzen Zusatzstoffe, die man zur fleischlos/veganen Ernährung braucht und dass das alles ohne Tiernutzung nur noch mit Kunstdünger funktionieren würde..
> ...



Dazu noch einmal kurz Offtopic: Beides hat Soja als Grundlage, aber bei der Fleischproduktion und einer weiteren Stufe der Nahrungskette geht bis zu 90% des Energiegehaltes verloren. Deshalb braucht man für 1kg Fleisch 10kg Soja, Für 1kg Soja eben 1 kg Soja. Deshalb führt Fleischkonsum zu Sojamonokulturen. 

Bei dem Rest stimme ich dir zu, wie oben gesagt müsste die Grundhaltung der Personengruppe eigentlich pro Angler und Jäger sein, wenn sie über Tier- und Naturschutz und nicht über Tierrechte argumentieren. Denn Massentierhaltung hat mit Antibiotika und dem immensen Futtermittelbedarf (um nur Beispiele zu nennen)eben einen vielfach größeren negativen Einfluss auf die Natur, als ihn Angler und Jäger je haben könnten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Und unser Fleisch-/ fischkonsum muss auch überdacht werden und ist pro Kopf deutlich zu hoch.



Bei MUSS schalten meine Ohren grundsätzlich auf Bevormundungsdurchzug.

Was zu hoch ist,entscheide ich lieber selbst.


----------



## Matrix85 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Schön blöd wer der SPD , Grünen  und Linken und FDP seine stimme gibt. Seit 2015 wähle ich auch keine CDU mehr.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Eine parlamentarische Demokratie kann vieles aushalten,
leider haben wir eine solche nicht,
stattdessen aber eine Parteien-Demokratie, in der ein Teil der Interessengruppen (Lobbyismus) die Politik ein gutes Stück mitbestimmt.

Der Nabu-Einfluss auf Ministerin & Ministerium ist nur ein Beispiel von (viel zu) vielen.

Wie geil wäre es, wenn Gäste von Veranstaltungen im Umweltministerium pressewirksam eine mitgebrachte Frikadelle ihrem Teller hinzufügen ...und den Hausherren auch eine solche anbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie geil wäre es, wenn Gäste von Veranstaltungen im Umweltministerium pressewirksam eine mitgebrachte Frikadelle ihrem Teller hinzufügen ...und den Hausherren auch eine solche anbieten.



DAS GEFÄLLT MIR!!!
:q:q:q:q


----------



## schomi (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Meine Meinung dazu.
Es ist schon seltsam - sozialistische, kommunistische oder religiöse Missionierungen werden verteufelt, aber selber allen anders denkenden und -handelnden die eigene Meinung auf drängen/ zwingen.
.....und willst du nicht mein Bruder sein......


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie geil wäre es, wenn Gäste von Veranstaltungen im Umweltministerium pressewirksam eine mitgebrachte Frikadelle ihrem Teller hinzufügen ...und den Hausherren auch eine solche anbieten.


 
 Das wäre angebracht.
 Jupp, einige ticken echt immer mehr ab.
 Wäre i.O wenn es um Ihr eigenes Geld ginge.
 Aber als Hausherrin bewirtet sie Gäste im Auftrag von Euch und vom Geld von Euch.

 Aber sie ist ja von Ihrer Partei auf diesen Posten gesetzt worden, also wird Ihre Partei das wohl auch als Vertretbar empfinden.

 Nehmt halt Rücksicht auf die 10% Vegetarier in Deutschland, die so rücksichtsvoll gegenüber der Mehrheit sind.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



schomi schrieb:


> Meine Meinung dazu.
> Es ist schon seltsam - sozialistische, kommunistische oder religiöse Missionierungen werden verteufelt, aber selber allen anders denkenden und -handelnden die eigene Meinung auf drängen/ zwingen.
> .....und willst du nicht mein Bruder sein......



Zum wortwörtlichen Verinnerlichen!

Top posting!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...gen-nur-noch-vegetarische-kost-a-1135231.html


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Dann bringe ich einen Grill mit und stelle mich ganz Demonstrativ vor dem Ministerium auf dem Gehweg auf. Bouletten, Brater, Bockwurst und wegen meiner Weißwürstel zum Schnäppchenpreis von 1,50/Stück. Mal sehen, wer mehr Gäste hat.
 Stellt euch vor es sind Wahlen und keine geht hin? Das ist doch jetzt schon so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Geile Idee -  oder nen Smoker mit ner ganzen Sau drin, die man dann als pulled Pork vor Ort verkauft, wenn die Ministeriumsgäste vom "grasen" entlassen wurden ;-)))9


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Dat Funzt auf jeden. Mein liebes Brüderchen, war mit dem THW mal auf einem Vegetarischen Technofestival. Zum glück hatten die noch auf einem ihrer Laster platz für meinen Grill. Grillgut haben die Jungs und Mädels dann schnell im Supermarkt um die Ecke besorgt und dann dahin. Grill an und innerhalb von einer halben Stunde, war dort die zentrale Verpflegungsstätte des DRK, des THW, der Feuerwehr und der anderen Truppen. Ich glaube, der Grill ist dann zwei Tage am Stück nicht mehr ausgegangen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor es sind Wahlen und keine geht hin? Das ist doch jetzt schon so.



"Vor allem sozial benachteiligte Menschen aus den Milieus der  Unterschicht und der unteren Mittelschicht verzichten auf ihr  Wahlrecht" Quelle

Ob das schon alles Angler waren? |bigeyes


----------



## Heidechopper (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Deutschland erinnert inzwischen stark an das alte Rom; - kurz vor dem Einfall der Barbaren. 
 Wählbare etablierte Parteien gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. aber wie heißt es so schön: Nur die allerdümmsten Kälber wählen ihren Schlachter selber.
 Gruß an alle freien Angler!
 Rolf


----------



## Frame (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Wenn sie wirklich *Ihre Arbeit* tun würde und nicht *ihre Ideologie* vertreten, dann könnte sie ja auch Wild aus der heimischen Forstwirtschaft  oder vom Biobauern, sowie Fisch von nachhaltigen Betrieben 

(hier könnte es schwierig werden, genau da besteht aber aus meiner Sicht die Aufgabe des Ministeriums. Beim Wild nicht, da "Überangebot" vohanden. Biofleisch zumindest kein Mangel.)

mit vegarischem gemeinsam anbieten.
Und einfach nur auf Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung usw, verzichten.
Damit wäre auch ein Zeichen gesetzt, aber dieses Amt hat seine Aufgabe eh noch nie wirklich erfüllt.

Mir sind auch die Pellen hochgegangen als ich das gelesen hatte.

Edit: Habs grad bissl eilig, könnte besser formuliert sein. Ich hoffe man versteht was ich sagen wollte ohne jetzt jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei MUSS schalten meine Ohren grundsätzlich auf Bevormundungsdurchzug.
> 
> Was zu hoch ist,entscheide ich lieber selbst.



Es gibt aber auch Leute die dies nicht können, weil einfach der Durchzug zwischen den Ohren von Natur aus vorhanden ist, für diesen du dann auch im Endeffekt bezahlst.

Das Verbote aber generell gegenüber anderen, mündigen und sicherlich auch Nachhaltig denkenden Menschen absoluter Mist ist steht wohl außer Frage.

Warum immer aufs Angeln gezielt wird ist aber mehr Politikum und wohl auch eine im Endeffekt einfache Position weil jeder diesen Aufmacher gerne annimmt, sich kein Politiker daran ernsthaft die Fingerchen verbrennt.

Gleiche Verlautbarung in England oder Holland, gleicher Minister packt nächste Woche die Koffer. Wir haben hier einfach ein Problem mit der Moral, weil jeder meint seine Eigene dem Anderen überstellen zu müssen.

Mal ehrlich, welche Regulierungen sind denn Sinnvoll, welche Brauchen wir, welche sind Unfug ? Ein Blick nach Links und Rechts auf der Landkarte reicht, im Bundestag ordnet man aber lieber Menschen von Links nach Rechts ein und beschränkt sich auf seine eigenen Brötchen anstelle dem Stellen von Weichen für eine bessere Gesellschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Nur mal zum dran  erinnern:
Keine allgemeine Politik, nur in Zusammenhang mit Angeln....

Kein Stress und persönliche Anmache in der Diskussion untereinander - Nettiquette...


Danke


----------



## Ørret (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Ich finde das gut...Sollen sich die Angelverhinderer Rodust und Hendicks schön Glyphosat und  sonstige Spritzmittel reinziehen bis sie sich zum Bürgermeister schei...:q


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

ab und zu an den spiegel denken und tröötthemen sauber titulieren:
"... Fleisch essen verbieten  ".

nöö, blutdruck hin und her, sie will NUR kein fleisch mehr in dem catering des von ihr geleiteten MINIsteriums.

rein gar nix von fleisch-ESSEN verbieten.
spiegel gucken und dann schreiben...

bitte nicht postfaktisch rumtrumpeln #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Und keinen Fisch.....
Dass das bei der Verbotsministerin nur der erste Schritt is, sollte auch klar sein.
Vielleicht muss sie da auch noch zurückrudern wie bei ihren Bauenregeln..

Sie verbietet eben die Verwendung von Fleisch und Fisch ihren Caterern für Ministeriumsgäste, wie geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denn die Ministerin verbietet jetzt Fisch und Fleisch für Gäste ihres Ministeriums:
> http://www.bild.de/bild-plus/politi...sch-50487358,view=conversionToLogin.bild.html
> 
> _"Dienstleister/Caterer, die Veranstaltungen des BMUB beliefern, (…) verwenden weder Fisch oder Fischprodukte noch Fleisch oder aus Fleisch hergestellte Produkte.“_


----------



## Jose (18. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

versteh mich richtig: wenn man zurecht jemandem ans bein pinkeln will, dann auch ans richtige  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Die WELT zum Thema:
Umweltministerin *verbietet* Fleisch und Fisch für ihre Gäste
https://www.welt.de/politik/deutsch...ietet-Fleisch-und-Fisch-fuer-ihre-Gaeste.html

Umweltministerium *verbietet* Fleisch und Fisch für ihre Gäste
http://www.radioeins.com/umweltministerium-verbietet-fleisch-und-fisch-fuer-gaeste-7590533/


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

... wenn Ideologen Macht bekommen, wird es gefährlich ...

jediglicher ethischer Anspruch/Anforderung auf Neutralität, den man/Mann/Frau wahren muss in gewissen Ämtern, wird legal ausgeheblt ...

weil die eigene Wertehaltung und Gesinnung so befohlen wird, als wenn es Allgemeingültigkeit hätte


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Da ist dann auch noch die Frage der Rechtmäßigkeit gegeben. Wenn der Caterer des Ministeriums ein Privatbetrieb ist und davon gehe ich mal aus. Und wenn dann vertraglich nicht festgelegt ist, dann hat Frau Hendricks ganz schlechte Karten. Denn einfach mal was erlassen, nur weil ihr ein Furz verquer hängt, ist nicht. Dann müssten nämlich die Lieferverträge aufgehoben und neu verhandelt werden. Denn aus sie als Obertusse im Haus darf sich nicht so ohne weiteres in die Betrieblichen abläufe einmischen. Ob es der Körnerfresserin gefällt oder nicht.


----------



## daci7 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur mal zum dran  erinnern:
> Keine allgemeine Politik, nur in Zusammenhang mit Angeln....
> 
> Kein Stress und persönliche Anmache in der Diskussion untereinander - Nettiquette...
> ...



Was hat denn bitte die Ernährung im Misterium für Umwelt mit Angeln zu tun? Meinste die nun nicht gegessenen Fische werden auf unsere Quote angerechnet? Oder wurden etwa vorher geangelte Fische verspeißt?


Davon ab ist das ganze natürlich eine Lachnummer ... oder ein Trauerfall.Da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Mit den Rauchern hat es auch so angefangen, die Uhr tickt...


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Wieso? Raucher gibt es doch noch immer reichlich. Ich als aktiver NR, rauche sogar kostenlos. Jeden Tag, bei der Produktionsbesprechung in unserem Fleischerkabuff bekomme ich mindestens die hälfte für lau ab.


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit den Rauchern hat es auch so angefangen, die Uhr tickt...




Rafft doch keiner....... weiter wie gehabt.......







Ich haue ihn mal wieder rein..... Insider 2025........


----------



## Riesenangler (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

@Gründler. Was soll dat denn heißen. Willst du die User sls so dämlich hinstellen oder verstehst du keine Ironie oder verstehe ich dich jetzt total falsch?


----------



## gründler (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Ja natürlich raffen es manche,aber man macht weiter wie die letzten 32J. auch.

Sprichwort: "rafft keiner" was da kommen soll.


|wavey:


----------



## Kegelfisch (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Wisst Ihr , was mich immer wundert - wenn irgend so ein Politkasper wieder gequirlten Mist von sich gibt , will ihn keiner gewählt haben . Dabei müssen es doch viele gemacht haben und der Kasper kommt doch nicht aus irgendeinem Zauberhut . Den hat doch irgendwer auch vorher gekannt und lässt das dann auch noch zu ! Von mir aus können die Pflanzenfresser über sich selbst bestimmen , aber nicht über die große Mehrheit der Menschen , denen sie sogar verdanken was sie sind . Es gibt den Spruch : "schlage niemals die Hand die dich füttert" Solche Politiker fordern ja praktisch zur Gegenwehr heraus . Sollen sie doch darüber nachdenken , ob Gras vielleicht auch 'ne Seele hat und dann leise weinend verhungern - dann kann der ganz normale Homo Sapiens das essen , was ihn in den tausenden Jahren dazu gemacht hat , was er ist . 
Mahlzeit ; Uwe


----------



## nobbi1962 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

bei den Diäten 
sind sie alle da!!!!!!


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Wenn man sich die mal anschaut könnte man echt meinen, die grast durchaus des Öfteren auf der Weide oder Wiese...
 So gesund kann das also auch nicht sein.
 Politiker, die die Welt nicht braucht -> gehört ganz normal weg so etwas.


----------



## boardsurfer (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Teilweise echt beschämend, was hier für Kommentare abgeben werden. Ihr wollt erwachsen sein, beleidigt Hendricks aber wie pubertierende Teenager. Unabhängig von der Thematik und wie diese zu bewerten ist, wirft das mal wieder ein ganz besonders tolles Bild auf uns Angler. Wenn uns was nicht passt, pöbeln und beleidigen wir. So kommt man sicherlich nicht weiter, und die Umweltministerin wird auch nur drüber lachen. Berechtigterweise.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Wisst Ihr , was mich immer wundert - wenn irgend so ein Politkasper wieder gequirlten Mist von sich gibt , will ihn keiner gewählt haben .
> 
> ....................
> 
> Von mir aus können die Pflanzenfresser über sich selbst bestimmen , aber nicht über die große Mehrheit der Menschen , denen sie sogar verdanken was sie sind


Das kann man sicher so sehen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

http://www.pressreader.com/germany/saarbruecker-zeitung/20170220/281522225851252

http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/d...ine-gibt-es-weiter-schwein-50508988.bild.html

http://derneuemannde.com/2017/02/19/umweltministerium-verbietet-fleisch-und-fisch-fur-seine-g/

http://gratis-mmorpg.com/2017/02/19/umweltministerium-verbietet-fleisch-und-fisch-fur-g-ste/

http://geschichtedergegenwart.com/2...rbietet-fleisch-und-fisch-fur-ihre-g-ste.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



boardsurfer schrieb:


> Teilweise echt beschämend, was hier für Kommentare abgeben werden. Ihr wollt erwachsen sein, beleidigt Hendricks aber wie pubertierende Teenager. Unabhängig von der Thematik und wie diese zu bewerten ist, wirft das mal wieder ein ganz besonders tolles Bild auf uns Angler. Wenn uns was nicht passt, pöbeln und beleidigen wir. So kommt man sicherlich nicht weiter, und die Umweltministerin wird auch nur drüber lachen. Berechtigterweise.



Diese Umweltministerin ist eine Verbots-Nanny, die erwachsenen Menschen ihre verbohrte Ideologie aufdrücken will. Und wer aufgrund der Schulz-Hysterie die SPD pusht, muss sich halt darüber im Klaren sein, dass er im Schlepptau solche Gestalten wie Hendricks gratis mitgeliefert beklommt. Für mich als Angler und Jäger wie auch aus vielen anderen Aspekten ein No Go.


----------



## wusel345 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Hab gestern ein Foto von ihr im I-Net gesehen. Da war mir sofort klar, dass sie sich nur von fleischlosen Produkten ernährt.


----------



## Ukel (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Viel schlauer wäre es gewesen, etwas für eine artgerechte und meinetwegen biologische Tierhaltung zu tun, indem sie ihren Gästen Fleischprodukte aus eben dieser Sparte kredenzt. Das erzeugt viel mehr Zustimmung als diese einseitige pflanzliche Ernährung, wo man nebenbei für eine vollständige Versorgung mit allen Nährstoffen Tabletten schlucken muss.
Ich hoffe, dass ihre zukünftigen Gäste alle ein ordentliches Leberwurstbrot in der Brotdose mitbringen :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Manche hier sollten sich klar werden, dass dies hier ein Anglerforum ist und kein Pöblerforum |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



Ukel schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass ihre zukünftigen Gäste alle ein ordentliches Leberwurstbrot in der Brotdose mitbringen :vik:


Und beim "Gast"mahl im Ministerium auspacken....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

https://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-...leisch-und-Fisch-von-Speisekarte-7669490.html


----------



## Ukel (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und beim "Gast"mahl im Ministerium auspacken....



klar, demonstrativ :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/st...arbara-hendricks-umweltministerium-spd-218680


----------



## Kegelfisch (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Mit 1,5 Mille könnte man vielen Kindern in Angel-AG's den sinnvollen Umgang mit der Natur beibringen . Es ist einfach furchtbar , wie mit unseren Steuergeldern umgegangen wird !
:r Uwe


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Ich hätte vollstes Verständnis dafür, wenn es bei solchen Veranstaltungen Bockwurst mit Brot und/oder Erbsensuppe gäbe. Das wäre ein Zeichen von Sparsamkeit und nicht das einer verblendeten Ideologie.


----------



## dudo (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Verbotsministerin Hendricks (SPD): Angeln und Fleisch essen verbieten*

Und das wo der Salat gerade so teuer ist? Steuergeldverschwendung.


----------

